# 1970 Aristocrat Lo Liner Camp Trailer



## SagebrushRR (May 20, 2012)

1970 Aristocrat Lo Liner Camp Trailer
It's about 16ft 
Would be good for a hunting trailer other than it is really low to ground.
Has a heater, stove, and propane/electric fridge.
Don't know what works and what doesn't have not had the time to dig into it.

Asking $400 OBO

It's in Evanston


----------

